# Master Forge Gas smoker mod



## dfris2003 (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey guys, just wanted to share this, I know most of you, have done these mods, but i wanted to shed some light on it.

My smoker would have a hard time heating, with a load in it. I had a 5 lbs boston butt, 6 chicken breasts, and 6 ears of corn, I could not get the smoker over 190 ish. no matter what i done. My smoker did have the heat rope around the doors installed at the time.

I seen where a few were having problems with the water pan, I checked mine, and sure enough it was so large that it actually covered the whole bottom area. In fact all the heat was going up the sides, which in turn burned out my paint on in sides of the unit around the vent holes. So i cut off a half inch on both the front and back of the pan. This not only helped me with heat, but also i was able to keep the unit heated to 250 with 6 chicken breasts, 8 wings on the top rack, and 6 ears of corn on the second burn. Also my Thermo was usually off by 30-50 degrees. After the mod, it was off by no more than 10 degs, at times it was right on.

So I seen where people were replacing their gas regulator, so I tried it. I got it installed today, and all i can say is wow. I added the bayou classic 20 psi  kit, that used to be sold a lowes, but not anymore. Amazon has them for about 20-25 bucks. Im telling you its like adding a flame thrower to that freakin thing. it will go from a tiny flame, to a freaking flame that just crazy. it shoots out like an inch and a half before the flame even starts and sounds like a jet engine. lol The only draw back is that your fuel adjuster will not work anymore, it will turn off the flame, but im guessing that the pressure is to much for it, for its the same flame in both low and high. So youll have to use the control knob on the regulater. Im thinking about using a needle adjuster and replacing the one that comes with it. Not that its bad, but a little  more control. I really dont see having any problems keeping the heat up on this unit now, Ill update when i get a change to use it. Its been raining all day, so no smoking today.

I also noticed that on my unit the vent holes on the side, are larger then the vent itself. so even on the closed, i have a large gap, on both sides. I got some metal to make the vents smaller, might even close them up, really no need, seeing its a gas burner. I think vents in the smoke box would be better, you could cool it off.

Also got some therom silicone to patch up some holes and stuff. I can wait until i  can get this baby smoking again. Going to try Jeff rib rub.

Hope this helps,

Daryl

UPDATE: I got to use my smoker last night, wanted to give you an update. It heated up excellent, So good, it was loaded full and still hit 300 with way more gas control to go. Very happy with it. My thermo was off agian, not sure why almost 50 deg this time. It was right on last time. Still smoked around the doors a bit not nothing major. Only complaint was the control on the gas, cant use the factory, and the one that comes with the regulator works, but i think ill go for a needle one. Anyway made some awesome chicken with Jeff rib rub. At first i was like well wasted 10 bucks, but after i got it finished, it made that chicken o so good.   Happy smoking


----------



## madmark (Mar 26, 2012)

I am having the same problem... I am gonna drill half inch holes around the lip on the water pan and how that works... What do you think ? I just bought it so its terrible I have to do this...


----------



## roadkill cafe (Mar 26, 2012)

I also have the same issue. Especially hard to keep the temp up when it's windy (like today). I might try the sand trick next time.


----------



## mmunroe27 (Sep 3, 2013)

I just found this post after researching the problem I'm having getting my smoker hot.  I bought the new regulator and hose assembly, but can't figure out how to attach to the burner. The current hose is rubber and connected by a pressure fit, but the new hose is a threaded connection.  Is there an adapter or something that you used to connect the new hose?


----------

